# Load vs. line wire



## Andy in ATL (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes. Check continuity.:jester:


----------



## mgv79 (Jan 13, 2008)

*loads*

the terminal labeled line is the power coming into the timer and the line goes to the unit being turned on by the timer


----------



## gvernea (Jan 15, 2008)

Continuity between which wires coming out of the box? 

There is no terminal or label on the wires coming from the wall box, I know which wire coming from the switch is which. The black load wire from the wall box and black line wire are the ones I can't tell apart.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

The LINE wire would be the one with voltage on it, the load, well would be the device the line is suppling to...


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

> Yes. Check continuity


 
I assume that this guy:jester: means you were joking?


Line side is the one with voltage. There could be continuity on either side.

Line = in, load = out.


----------

